# Energiesparverordnung: Das sind die Regelungen ab heute



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. September 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Energiesparverordnung: Das sind die Regelungen ab heute*

					Ab sofort ist die Energiesparverordnung in Kraft getreten. Wir fassen zusammen, was ab 1.9. für Privatpersonen und Unternehmen gilt.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Energiesparverordnung: Das sind die Regelungen ab heute*


----------



## Eckism (1. September 2022)

Klar, bei körperlich schwerer Arbeit max. 12 Grad...da schwitzte und holst Die gleich noch ne Erkältung.^^


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (1. September 2022)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Energiesparverordnung: Das sind die Regelungen ab heute.Wer in öffentlichen Gebäuden arbeitet, muss sich ab sofort wärmer anziehen. Maximal dürfen öffentliche Gebäude nur bis maximal 19 Grad Celsius heizen.*


Dem Arbeitgeber freut es, wenn demnächst die Krankenscheine den Postkasten überfüllen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. September 2022)

Ich glaube eh nicht, dass die 19° C ein gehalten werden, da müsste in jedes Büro ein Thermometer. Es wird vermutlich weiterhin so geheizt wie vorher.
Zu den Pools: Wer will das wie prüfen?
Da wird Warmwasser vom Haus eingefüllt, es wird sicher kein Blockwart kommen und schauen, wie das erhitzt wird.


----------



## Axel12 (1. September 2022)

Ich brauche noch nicht mal Feuerzeug Gas aus Russland und
heize mit meinem Petroleum Brenner.
Deshalb tangierten mich diese Maßnahmen nicht.

Meine Grafikkarte RX6700XT habe ich gestern undervolted!


----------



## compisucher (1. September 2022)

Es gibt nach der Quelle: https://wellenliebe.de/wie-viele-pools-gibt-es-in-deutschland/
Ca. 147.000 private Hallenbäder in D. (im Winter wird kaum einer auf die Idee kommen, in einem eingelassenen Gartenpool zu baden)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin mir nicht sicher, ob es tatsächlich einen merkbaren Einfluss haben wird.
Aber OK, es ist ist eine "Geste".


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher, ob es tatsächlich einen merkbaren Einfluss haben wird.
> Aber OK, es ist ist eine "Geste".


Genau das was, technisch ja so viel bringt. Gesten haben leider noch keine technischen Probleme behoben.
Zudem ist die Frage, bis wann Pools im Außenbereich noch betrieben werden, ggf. noch 2-3 Wochen, dann ist es eh zu kalt.
Und nur sehr wenige Leute haben ein Schwimmbad im Haus.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (1. September 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Klar, bei körperlich schwerer Arbeit max. 12 Grad...da schwitzte und holst Die gleich noch ne Erkältung.^^


Du hast nicht wirklich eine Ahnung davon, wie man sich z.B. erkältet, oder?


----------



## Daggy82 (1. September 2022)

Zum Glück gehen mir die Regelungen rechts und links am A--- vorbei. Wir werden hier genauso wenig im Privaten ändern und alles genauso machen wie vorher auch. So langsam ticken die in Berlin doch nicht Richtig.
Und meine Mieter dürfen auch weiterhin ihre Wohnungen heizen usw. wie die das möchten, also so langsam hackt es wohl aus.


----------



## Tolotos66 (1. September 2022)

Ich sehe es schon vor mir:
- Nörgelnde Frauen, weil es auf der Couch zu kalt ist 
- Durch Temperaturabsenkung und falschem Lüften gibts dann gratis die schönsten Pilzkulturen
- Nach 2-3 Jahren durchzuführende Gebäudesanierungen.
Wem fällt noch mehr ein?
Gruß T.


----------



## Eckism (1. September 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> Du hast nicht wirklich eine Ahnung davon, wie man sich z.B. erkältet, oder?


Bin kein Arzt...es heißt nur immer, zieh dich warm an, sonst wirste krank.^^


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (1. September 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Bin kein Arzt...es heißt nur immer, zieh dich warm an, sonst wirste krank.^^


Das Krankwerden in diesem Sinne wird halt nur schwierig, wenn man dann nicht auch z.B. mit Viren in Kontakt kommt. ^^ Wenn kein Virus in unmittelbarer Nähe ist, erkältest Du Dich auch nicht bei 0 Grad.


----------



## Khabarak (1. September 2022)

Daggy82 schrieb:


> Zum Glück gehen mir die Regelungen rechts und links am A--- vorbei. Wir werden hier genauso wenig im Privaten ändern und alles genauso machen wie vorher auch. So langsam ticken die in Berlin doch nicht Richtig.
> Und meine Mieter dürfen auch weiterhin ihre Wohnungen heizen usw. wie die das möchten, also so langsam hackt es wohl aus.


Sind deine Kosten...
Beim Heizen der Mieter geht es darum, dass sie nicht mehr an Vorgaben gebunden sind und auch weniger heizen DÜRFEN.
Da steht nirgendwo was davon, dass Mieter die Temperatur senken müssen.
Ich hab kein großes Interesse an hohen Nachzahlungen und deshalb so, oder so den Verbrauch reduziert, wie es halt vernünftig geht.
Allerdings haben wir wegen Ausfall der alten Heizung schon auf eine Wärmepumpe umgerüstet und damit mal eben knapp 50% weniger Energieverbrauch für 4 Wohnungen, als mit der alten Gasheizung.



juko888 schrieb:


> Das Krankwerden in diesem Sinne wird halt nur schwierig, wenn man dann nicht auch z.B. mit Viren in Kontakt kommt. ^^ Wenn kein Virus in unmittelbarer Nähe ist, erkältest Du Dich auch nicht bei 0 Grad.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Darf auch ne Bakterie sein^^^.
Aber ja, ohne ist eine Erkrankung nicht so einfach


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (1. September 2022)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Darf auch ne Bakterie sein^^^.
> Aber ja, ohne ist eine Erkrankung nicht so einfach


Ja, natürlich auch diese.

Und rasier Dich mal zwischen den Augen!


----------



## keinnick (1. September 2022)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Allerdings haben wir wegen Ausfall der alten Heizung schon auf eine Wärmepumpe umgerüstet und damit mal eben knapp 50% weniger Energieverbrauch für 4 Wohnungen, als mit der alten Gasheizung.


Das bedeutet (Beispiel), Du benötigst statt 40.000 kWh aus Erdgas nun 20.000 kWh aus Strom, um die Wohnungen zu heizen? Das wäre ein ziemlich bescheidener Faktor.


----------



## NForcer (1. September 2022)

Das ist alles so derart krank. 

Hier wird das Versagen der jetzigen Regierung und die davor regelrecht brutal auf die anderen abgewälzt und alles noch teurer (auch Lebensmittel usw.) wird.

Sind Deutsche denn derart dämlich, daß sie sich das alles gefallen lassen? 

Sanktionen die Russland eher Gewinne bringen und die EU, an vorderster Stelle Deutschland, und seine Bürger in den Ruin treiben. Wie dumm muß man sein, daß noch weiter hinzunehmen..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (1. September 2022)

NForcer schrieb:


> Sanktionen die Russland eher Gewinne bringen und die EU, an vorderster Stelle Deutschland, und seine Bürger in den Ruin treiben. Wie dumm muß man sein, daß noch weiter hinzunehmen..


Leute, die so einen Bullshit wie Du verbreiten, stören da viel mehr. 

"Sanktionen, die Russland eher Gewinne bringen" ist schon sehr amüsant. Oh, oder warte, sprichst Du gerade für Putin und sollst in der Bevölkerung dafür sorgen, dass wir Abstand von Sanktionen nehmen?


----------



## keinnick (1. September 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> Leute, die so einen Bullshit wie Du verbreiten, stören da viel mehr.
> 
> "Sanktionen, die Russland eher Gewinne bringen" ist schon sehr amüsant. Oh, oder warte, sprichst Du gerade für Putin und sollst in der Bevölkerung dafür sorgen, dass wir Abstand von Sanktionen nehmen?


Naja, ganz falsch ist das nicht. Bei Gazprom sprudeln die Gewinne wie noch nie, obwohl sie nur noch einen Bruchteil liefern und das Gas ansonsten lieber abfackeln: 

https://www.tagesschau.de/wirtschaft/unternehmen/gazprom-gewinne-russland-101.html









						Russland verbrennt große Mengen Gas
					

Nahe der Pipeline Nord Stream 1 brennt Russland große Mengen Erdgas ab, das offenbar für den Export nach Deutschland bestimmt war. Von Finnland aus ist eine riesige Flamme zu sehen. Experten sprechen von einer Umweltkatastrophe.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (1. September 2022)

keinnick schrieb:


> Naja, ganz falsch ist das nicht. Bei Gazprom sprudeln die Gewinne, obwohl sie nur noch einen Bruchteil liefern und das Gas lieber abfackeln: https://www.tagesschau.de/wirtschaft/unternehmen/gazprom-gewinne-russland-101.html


Doch, es ist komplett falsch. Dass deren Energiekonzerne nun kurzfristig Rekordgewinne einfahren ist nicht überraschend, deren Gesamtwirtschaft ist interessant und da sieht es sehr düster aus.


----------



## keinnick (1. September 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> deren Gesamtwirtschaft ist interessant und da sieht es sehr düster aus.


Ja, bei uns bald auch.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (1. September 2022)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ja, bei uns bald auch.


Und noch viel schlimmer würde es für unsere "westliche Welt" werden, wenn wir die Russen einfach gewähren lassen. Denkt bitte mal langfristig und nicht immer nur bis zum nächsten Winter (in dem es uns dennoch besser gehen wird als dem Großteil der Welt). Das ist doch nicht so schwer, mal ein wenig den Egoismus beiseite schieben und vor allem über den Tellerrand schauen.


----------



## Pu244 (1. September 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> Du hast nicht wirklich eine Ahnung davon, wie man sich z.B. erkältet, oder?



Es ist halt eben so, wie bei den seltenen Erden, die nicht wirklich selten sind. Der Fehler ist schon im Namen enthalten. Eigentlich müßte es "Engerzusammenrückung" heißen.



keinnick schrieb:


> Naja, ganz falsch ist das nicht. Bei Gazprom sprudeln die Gewinne wie noch nie, obwohl sie nur noch einen Bruchteil liefern und das Gas ansonsten lieber abfackeln:



Es ist eine falsche Betrachtungsweise. Russland hat trotz der Sanktionen soviel Gewinn gemacht, nicht wegen. Sie müssen ihr Öl unter dem Weltmarktpreis verkaufen und das, was sie nicht exportieren können, werden sie nicht los. Ohne die Sanktionen wäre es noch viel mehr Gewinn gewesen.


----------



## Khabarak (1. September 2022)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das bedeutet (Beispiel), Du benötigst statt 40.000 kWh aus Erdgas nun 20.000 kWh aus Strom, um die Wohnungen zu heizen? Das wäre ein ziemlich bescheidener Faktor.



Der Energieverbrauch bezieht sich aktuell auch mehr auf die wärmeren Monate. Die neue Heizung hat noch keinen Winter gesehen. 
Also kommen aktuell nur Heißwasser und das seltsame Heizverhalten meines dementen Opas zum Tragen. 

Allerdings erwarte ich auch im Winter keinen Faktor 3 bei den Einsparungen, da das Haus an sich schon relativ wenig Energie brauchte. Fußbodenheizung in allen Räumen. Doppelverglasung, dicke Isolierung... 
50% Reduktion ist da schon ganz ok.


----------



## RubySoho (1. September 2022)

Hätte man auch schon vor 20 Jahren einführen können um fossile Rohstoffe zu sparen. Auf einmal geht's ganz schnell... Wir sind so verwöhnt


----------



## Cosmas (1. September 2022)

Dazu lasse ich einfach mal nur das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nuff said.


----------



## Mahoy (1. September 2022)

Mal überlegen ...

Eine Privatpool habe ich nicht und wenn ich einen hätte, wäre der draußen und ohnehin nicht beheizt.
Meine Frau ist zwar eine Frostbeule, weiß aber, wie man sich warme Socken und einen Pullover anzieht. Und notfalls bin ich ja noch da, um für Wärme zu sorgen. 
Ansonsten heizen wir ohnehin nur auf _höchstens_ 20 °C, auch ohne Sparempfehlungen.

Fazit: Gazprom kann mich mal Z-weise, wo's am bittersten schmeckt.


----------



## lefskij (1. September 2022)

RubySoho schrieb:


> Hätte man auch schon vor 20 Jahren einführen können um fossile Rohstoffe zu sparen. Auf einmal geht's ganz schnell... Wir sind so verwöhnt


Jau das stimmt... allerdings muss man dafür seine Komfortzone verlassen und da werden viele bestimmt auch heute noch dichtmachen, obwohl die Einschläge näher kommen.

Vielleicht nützt da auch meine persönliche Einstellung zum Einkaufsverhalten, der Fortbewegung, der nachhaltigen Nutzung von Gegenständen des Alltags, dem bewussten Umgang mit Trinkwasser, meiner (nahezu) konsequenten Ablehnung von Produkten aus konventioneller Landwirtschaft und Tierhaltung, meiner Förderung von einem kleinen aber für mich dennoch beachtenswerten Maß an Biodiversität im Schrebergarten und auch einer seit über 20 Jahren bestehenden "Links-Grün-Versifften-Geisteshaltung" wenig bis gar nichts, wenn man sich die Fakten zu unserem Konsumverhalten mal näher ansieht.

Würde man zum Beispiel unseren gewohnten Nahrungsmittelkonsum optimieren, könnte man laut einer Studie des Umweltbundesamtes statt bisher 4300 m²/Jahr Acker- und Grünlandfläche (konventionell) pro Person mit solidarischer Landwirtschaft unseren Verbrauch auf 2500 m²/Jahr senken. Das schließt natürlich auch Verzicht mit ein, den wohl viele Bürger nicht bereit sind einzugehen.

Das ist beim derzeitigen Sparprogramm vielleicht auch ein Beispiel, denn für die Produktion von einem Kilo Kunstdünger werden zwei Liter Erdöl benötigt. Man könnte für die Herstellung von Nahrungsmitteln auch organische Düngemittel verwenden - Kompost ist das Gold des Gärtners und kostet nix. Sicherlich ist der Ertrag etwas niedriger im Vergleich zu konventioneller Produktion aber der Boden wird geschont und es sind laut Studien sogar mehr wertvolle Inhaltsstoffe im Endprodukt enthalten. Tatsächlich regional vermarktete Lebensmittel würden noch mehr einsparen, denn wer braucht denn Tomaten, die mit extrem knappen spanischen Grundwasser produziert und mit LKW über die Alpen gekarrt werden oder ägyptische Kartoffeln, die sicher nicht mit dem Papierflieger im Supermarktregal landen.

Mein persönliches Verhalten soll hier nicht das Maß aller Dinge abbilden aber ich lebe es bereits seit ziemlich langer Zeit und es wurde oft verlacht und als Spinnerei abgetan, nur sollten wir uns tatsächlich fragen, in welcher Welt wir in zwanzig bis fünfzig Jahren leben wollen...

Kinder habe ich keine aber diejenigen, die welche haben tun mir jetzt schon leid - ich will hier auch keine Endzeitstimmung verbreiten aber mir tun insbesondere die ganzen Arten leid, die jetzt und in Zukunft unseretwegen den Löffel abgeben. Kennt ihr das Video von dem Orang Utan der gegen den Bagger kämpft?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yV1aVd_ClTc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dabei kommen mir echt die Tränen und wir werden es hier auf dieser Erde mit unserem derzeitigen Verhalten vielleicht noch bis 2100 oder so aushalten aber dann ist Feierabend und unser Heuschreckenverhalten killt uns.

Sparen ist gut, das Verlassen seiner Komfortzone ist vermutlich noch besser und macht euch eins klar: Es gibt kein Menschenrecht auf Luxus. Wir können froh sein hier zu leben und uns relativ wenig Sorgen machen zu müssen - die hälfte der Weltbevölkerung hat es noch viel schlechter als wir.

Peace.


----------



## restX3 (1. September 2022)

Wenn es nach Grün Rot geht, wäre DE längst schon ein sozialistischer Staat wie in besten Zeiten der DDR.
Die Clowns der Ampel können mich mal auf gut Deutsch gesagt am Arsc* lecken.


----------



## alkaAdeluxx (1. September 2022)

NForcer schrieb:


> Sind Deutsche denn derart dämlich, daß sie sich das alles gefallen lassen?


ganz klar Ja oder denen ist es einfach mega egal


----------



## interpo21 (2. September 2022)

Ich finde das auch alles beängstigend und gruselig was gerade passiert. Ich verdiene nicht viel Geld und mir tut das auch im Portemonnaie weh. Trotzdem sehe ich das positive darin. Uns sollte doch allen mal wieder bewusst werden was für ein Privileg wir haben zu heizen, warmes genießbares Trinkwasser welches aus der Leitung kommt zu haben, nicht in Löcher zu schei*en zu müssen etc. Der Klimawandel zeigt doch was wir die Menschheit Jahrelang zu viel von der Erde genommen werden. Ich habe keine Kinder und bin in 50 Jahren tot. Trotzdem wünsche ich unseren nachfolgenden Generationen auch ein schönes Leben, dafür achte ich gerne jetzt darauf Strom und Gas zu sparen. Und das sollten wir alles immer tun, selbst wenn die Preise wieder sehr billig wären, was sie aber eh nie wieder werden.


----------



## Rhetoteles (2. September 2022)

Ach, das wird alles halb so schlimm. Hauptsache der Strompreis bleibt stabil, der Rest juckt mich nicht.


----------



## plusminus (2. September 2022)

restX3 schrieb:


> Wenn es nach Grün Rot geht, wäre DE längst schon ein sozialistischer Staat wie in besten Zeiten der DDR.
> Die Clowns der Ampel können mich mal auf gut Deutsch gesagt am Arsc* lecken.


So ist es .

Hier wird immer vergessen !

Es wäre genug Gas und Strom vorhanden !!

Die Energie Wende wird dank der Unfähigen Rot - Grünen Dilletanten völlig am Bedarf  der Deutschen Bundesbürger und der Realität vorbei Durchgeprügelt !

Die Sanktionen gegen Rußland schaden Deutschland kurzfristig  mehr mehr als Rußland !

Die Sanktionen werden werden Putin nicht zum Einlenken bewegen was den Sanktionen den Sinn nimmt !

Die Ukraine ist kein Nato Land !

Die Ukraine ist kein Mitglied der Europäischen Union !

Die Ukraine Militarisch und Finanziell zu unterstützen ist richtig , aber dafür auch noch Deutschland,s Bürger kaputt zu machen  nicht !!


----------



## Optiki (2. September 2022)

Rhetoteles schrieb:


> Hauptsache der Strompreis bleibt stabil,


Bestimmt, gibt gar kein Grund, warum der steigen sollte!


----------



## Cleriker (2. September 2022)

Dieser gesamte Rattenschwanz den wir jetzt spüren kommt zu großen Teilen von einer wirklich grauenhaften Energiepolitik, sowie Outsourcing und Privatisierung wo man es lieber nicht getan hätte. Man darf aber auch nicht vergessen dass die Generation vor uns das so mitgemacht hat. Nicht die Regierung allein wollte Mal eben alles aus der Hand geben. Da waren die Bürger mehrheitlich dafür. 
Diesen Schuh kann man nicht allein unserer Regierung zuschieben, den müssen auch wir uns anziehen.


----------



## compisucher (2. September 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Dieser gesamte Rattenschwanz den wir jetzt spüren kommt zu großen Teilen von einer wirklich grauenhaften Energiepolitik, sowie Outsourcing und Privatisierung wo man es lieber nicht getan hätte. Man darf aber auch nicht vergessen dass die Generation vor uns das so mitgemacht hat. Nicht die Regierung allein wollte Mal eben alles aus der Hand geben. Da waren die Bürger mehrheitlich dafür.
> Diesen Schuh kann man nicht allein unserer Regierung zuschieben, den müssen auch wir uns anziehen.


Genau, vom billig, billig outsourcen hat ja auch (fast) jeder profitiert.


----------



## Cleriker (2. September 2022)

Klar, aber eben nur kurzfristig. Ich mein, man muss sich das einmal wirklich vor Augen führen. Innerhalb einer Generation haben wir uns komplett abhängig gemacht und selbst restriktiert von vorne bis hinten. Ich wüsste nicht dass es schon einmal vorgekommen wäre, dass sich eine Nation ganz ohne Grund so verfahren hätte.


----------



## compisucher (2. September 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Klar, aber eben nur kurzfristig. Ich mein, man muss sich das einmal wirklich vor Augen führen. Innerhalb einer Generation haben wir uns komplett abhängig gemacht und selbst restriktiert von vorne bis hinten. Ich wüsste nicht dass es schon einmal vorgekommen wäre, dass sich eine Nation ganz ohne Grund so verfahren hätte.


Ich favorisiere ja die These, dass wir eigentlich Jahrzehnte lang viel zu billig gelebt haben.
Natürlich will jeder möglichst wenig ausgeben, auch ich.
Das billige Russengas hat eigentlich verhindert, dass wir nicht schon viel früher über Alternativen nachgedacht haben und hat auch verhindert zu erkennen, das wir mit dem Ausverkauf der Solartechnologie eine strategische Kompetenz für billiges Profitgeld verscherbelt haben.
Die politische + wirtschaftliche  Förderung eines fossilen Brennstoffes (nichts anderes ist Gas) habe ich noch nie kapiert. Zumal die dafür notwendige Infrastruktur immer noch nur auf Pump existiert, respektive einfach auch outgesourct (Gazprom) wurde.
Ich bin kein echter Freund von Atomenergie und die Franzosen haben aktuell auch ihre Probleme damit, aber z. B. FRA hat sich nicht so sehr abhängig gemacht.
Z. B. Italien oder Österreich hat aber das nahezu identische Thema, insofern ist man nicht ganz allein.
Es reicht, um Idiotenskat zu spielen.


----------



## plusminus (2. September 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Dieser gesamte Rattenschwanz den wir jetzt spüren kommt zu großen Teilen von einer wirklich grauenhaften Energiepolitik, sowie Outsourcing und Privatisierung wo man es lieber nicht getan hätte. Man darf aber auch nicht vergessen dass die Generation vor uns das so mitgemacht hat. Nicht die Regierung allein wollte Mal eben alles aus der Hand geben. Da waren die Bürger mehrheitlich dafür.
> Diesen Schuh kann man nicht allein unserer Regierung zuschieben, den müssen auch wir uns anziehen.




Die Verantwortlichen  alleinigen Enscheidungsträger waren die Politiker !!

Über dem Deutschen Bundestag,sgebäude steht ,  dem Deutschen Volke !!

Bei einer Umfrage aller Deutschen Bürger wäre nicht herausgekommen ja wir wollen im Winter in einem kalten finstern Raum sitzen !!

Geht,s noch


----------



## GEChun (2. September 2022)

keinnick schrieb:


> Naja, ganz falsch ist das nicht. Bei Gazprom sprudeln die Gewinne wie noch nie, obwohl sie nur noch einen Bruchteil liefern und das Gas ansonsten lieber abfackeln:
> 
> https://www.tagesschau.de/wirtschaft/unternehmen/gazprom-gewinne-russland-101.html
> 
> ...


Das liegt aber auch daran, das man Sanktionen auf den Weg bringt die das Verhindern würden, wenn man sich denn daran halten würde...

Aber so wie es in der Praxis umgesetzt wird... 6 von 10 Staaten kaufen gar nicht aus Russland müssen dafür teuer aus anderen Staaten kaufen und die anderen 4 kaufen aus Russland und sanieren ihre eigene Staatskasse fürstlich damit. Das Russland dann auch seinen Gewinn damit erhöcht liegt auf der Hand.

Das Problem sind also nicht die Sanktionen sondern die Durchführung des ganzen!
Wenn man sich für Nein entscheidet sollte man kein Jain aktzeptieren - das ist Schwachsinn!


----------



## compisucher (2. September 2022)

plusminus schrieb:


> Die Verantwortlichen  alleinigen Enscheidungsträger waren die Politiker !!


Und wer genau hat Frau Merkel drei Mal gewählt und zwei Jahrzehnte zu billiges Russengas freudig genutzt?



plusminus schrieb:


> Über dem Deutschen Bundestag,sgebäude steht ,  dem Deutschen Volke !!


Danke auch an Reichskanzler v. Bethmann Hollweg mit Billigung des deutschen Kaisers.



plusminus schrieb:


> Bei einer Umfrage aller Deutschen Bürger wäre nicht herausgekommen ja wir wollen im Winter in einem kalten finstern Raum sitzen !!
> 
> Geht,s noch


Mit Sicherheit nicht.
Aber im Moment friert noch keiner und es ist auch noch nicht Winter.
Vorab Panikmache ist ja auch nicht gerade förderlich.
Bekommen wir einen Winter wie die letzten zwei Jahren, ist das Thema gegessen und keiner wird frieren.
Wird er so wie vor 4 Jahren, könnte es ein Thema werden.
Also abwarten und prophylaktisch heissen Tee trinken.


----------



## Mahoy (2. September 2022)

plusminus schrieb:


> Hier wird immer vergessen !
> Es wäre genug Gas und Strom vorhanden !!


Genau, dafür müsste man lediglich einem Autokraten den Hintern küssen. Mit Zunge.



plusminus schrieb:


> Die Energie Wende wird dank der Unfähigen Rot - Grünen Dilletanten völlig am Bedarf  der Deutschen Bundesbürger und der Realität vorbei Durchgeprügelt !


Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war es die Union mit der FDP, die den überstürzten Atomausstieg durchgeprügelt hat und die Union mit der SPD, die uns von russischem Gas abhängig machte und gleichzeitig den Ausbau Erneuerbarer verschleppte.

Aber wen interessieren schon Details, wenn man doch eine Meinung hat.



plusminus schrieb:


> Die Sanktionen gegen Rußland schaden Deutschland kurzfristig  mehr mehr als Rußland !


Das wird der Grund sein, warum so viele gutsituierte Russen derzeit in die EU strömen. In Russland ist es derzeit so schön, das kann man gar nicht aushalten.
Die Leute springen dort aus dem Fenster vor lauter Wonne, knuspern ihre Blinis beim Burger King Zar und freuen sich schon total auf elektronikfreie Limousinen von Lada.


----------



## compisucher (2. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Genau, dafür müsste man lediglich einem Autokraten den Hintern küssen. Mit Zunge.


Kopfkino ist arg böse - mach, dass das wieder weg geht!


----------



## Birdy84 (2. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Aber OK, es ist ist eine "Geste".


Darin sind wir in D ganz gut, uns an symbolischen, ideologischen Dingen aufzuhalten.


----------



## Mahoy (2. September 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Darin sind wir in D ganz gut, uns an symbolischen, ideologischen Dingen aufzuhalten.


Ergänzend sind die wenigen Betroffenen auch geradezu in ihrer Existenz bedroht und dementsprechend - ebenfalls original deutsch - auf hohem Niveau am Wehklagen.

Ich meine, dass muss man sich mal vorstellen! Der Privatpool darf nicht mehr mit Gas beheizt werden. Wie soll man da über den Winter kommen? Das ist schlimmer als damals bei den Nazis!


----------



## compisucher (2. September 2022)

Ja, ich fühle mich auch schon massiv eingeschränkt, so als Nicht-Privat-Pool-Besitzer...


----------



## Birdy84 (2. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ergänzend sind die wenigen Betroffenen auch geradezu in ihrer Existenz bedroht und dementsprechend - ebenfalls original deutsch - auf hohem Niveau am Wehklagen.
> 
> Ich meine, dass muss man sich mal vorstellen! Der Privatpool darf nicht mehr mit Gas beheizt werden. Wie soll man da über den Winter kommen? Das ist schlimmer als damals bei den Nazis!


Auch wenn es naheliegend ist, sich darüber lustig zu machen, finde ich es bedenklich wie leicht manchmal einschränkende, gleichzeitig aber wenig sinnvolle Maßnahmen scheinbar durchgewunken werden. Das ist nämlich nur solange witzig, bis man selbst von einer bescheuerten Regelung betroffen wird.



compisucher schrieb:


> Ja, ich fühle mich auch schon massiv eingeschränkt, so als Nicht-Privat-Pool-Besitzer...


Du hast also ein öffentliches Schwimmbad?


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich meine, dass muss man sich mal vorstellen! Der Privatpool darf nicht mehr mit Gas beheizt werden. Wie soll man da über den Winter kommen? Das ist schlimmer als damals bei den Nazis!


Bin ich froh, dass mein Pool von hübschen Frauen mit deren Körperwärme beheizt wird.


----------



## Birdy84 (2. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bin ich froh, dass mein Pool von hübschen Frauen mit deren Körperwärme beheizt wird.


Aufgrund der kurzen effektiven "Einsatzzeit", kann man wohl von einem Durchlauferhitzersystem sprechen.


----------



## LastManStanding (2. September 2022)

> Wer einen Pool in seinem Garten stehen hat, darf diesen nicht mehr via Gas und Strom heizen


Naja.. mit ner PV-"Inselanlage" ist das nicht relevant nur ihn mit Regenwasser zu füllen wegen der wasser "knappheit" ist schwieriger zur Zeit^^....


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Aufgrund der kurzen effektiven "Einsatzzeit", kann man wohl von einem Durchlauferhitzersystem sprechen.


Richtig, thermodynamisch betrachtet ist der Mensch in der Tat ein Durchlauferhitzer.


----------



## compisucher (2. September 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Du hast also ein öffentliches Schwimmbad?


Nein, aber ne Badewanne


----------



## Flowbock (2. September 2022)

restX3 schrieb:


> Wenn es nach Grün Rot geht, wäre DE längst schon ein sozialistischer Staat wie in besten Zeiten der DDR.
> Die Clowns der Ampel können mich mal auf gut Deutsch gesagt am Arsc* lecken.


Populistischer Humbug, kommen da noch Inhalte?


plusminus schrieb:


> So ist es .
> 
> Hier wird immer vergessen !
> 
> ...


Puh, da weiß man gar nicht, wo man anfangen soll.

Rechtschreibung und Zeichensetzung lasse ich mal aus, soll ja um Inhalte gehen.
Strom ist tatsächlich genug vorhanden (wir exportieren z.b. an Frankreich, da ihre maroden, ach so tollen Kernkraftwerke zu ca. 50% nicht am Netz sind), ist zur Zeit aber an den "Erzeugerpreis Gas" gekoppelt, dadurch werden sogar alte Kohlekraftwerke hochprofitabel. Da muss dringend nachgebessert werden. Gas ist sogar soviel vorhanden, dass der feine Herr Putin es abfackelt (da seine Speicher überlaufen) gleichzeitig aber Nordstream 1 abschaltet, mit der fadenscheinigen Begründung fehlender Turbinen (Spoiler: da steht noch eine rum und wartet auf Abholung). Insofern hast du in deiner verkürzten Darstellung natürlich Recht. Allerdings blendest du alle anderen Faktoren aus. Soll Deutschland weiterhin "erpressbar" durch Abhängigkeit von Russland bleiben? Wollen wir weiter fossile Rohstoffe verfeuern oder überteuerten (und umweltschädlichen) Atomstrom erzeugen? Davon ab wird absehbar weniger Kühlwasser in den Flüssen zur Verfügung stehen, schwierig.
Von humanitären Gründen, wie der Eindämmung von Kriegstreiberei, Terror, Mord o.ä. seitens Russland will ich erst gar nicht anfangen.

Wenn wir nicht sanktionieren und die Ukraine unterstützen, wird es weitere unabsehbare Folgen haben. Für die NATO! Für die EU! Für Deutschland!


----------



## Mahoy (2. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bin ich froh, dass mein Pool von hübschen Frauen mit deren Körperwärme beheizt wird.


So etwas haben wir gerne! Erst sich beschweren, dass man wegen der gestiegenen Kosten die Domina nicht mehr bezahlen kann, und dann den Pool mit, ähem, Influencerinnen aufheizen. 

Normale Männer wie ich können nur mit ihrer Frau näher zusammenrücken, während die Schickeria die Krise mit Ausschweifungen feiert. Ich bin entrüstet! Und auch ein klein wenig neidisch. Aber hauptsächlich entrüstet!!!


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Normale Männer wie ich können nur mit ihrer Frau näher zusammenrücken, während die Schickeria die Krise mit Ausschweifungen feiert. Ich bin entrüstet! Und auch ein klein wenig neidisch. Aber hauptsächlich entrüstet!!!


Was bin ich froh, dass es meinem Finanzminister gut geht.


----------



## Poulton (3. September 2022)

RubySoho schrieb:


> Hätte man auch schon vor 20 Jahren einführen können um fossile Rohstoffe zu sparen. Auf einmal geht's ganz schnell... Wir sind so verwöhnt


Nicht nur die, sondern auch um z.B. die Lichtverschmutzung zu reduzieren. Auf der einen Seite kam das Thema Lichtverschmutzung und die damit einhergehenden Probleme die letzten Jahre immer mal wieder hoch, auf der anderen Seite wurde es von Jahr zu Jahr immer mehr, was alles angestrahlt oder beleuchtet wurde.


----------



## plusminus (4. September 2022)

Flowbock schrieb:


> Populistischer Humbug, kommen da noch Inhalte?
> 
> Puh, da weiß man gar nicht, wo man anfangen soll.
> 
> ...



Rechtschreibfehler  kannst du behalten .

Danke für deinen Beitrag  



Leute wie du sind genau an dieser  aktuellen  Situation schuld !

Ich habe klar gesagt das die Ukraine unterstüzt werden sollte !

Aber nicht mit Sanktionen die Deutschland massiv  schwächen und Putin eher stärken wie es aktuell der Fall ist !!

Und  deiner Meinung nach ist es ein ein Unterschied ob das Gas über Nordstream 1 oder 2 nach Deutschland kommt ?

Ist der  fast CO2 freie Atomstrom aus den sichersten Atomkraftwerken teurer als der jetzt produzierte !?  

Deutschland wird immer abhängig sein von Rohstoffen !


Von dem anderen Unsinn von dir mal abgesehen !


Fakt ist das die Energiewende eine Katastrophe ist genau wie die Rotgrüne Regierung !

Und Fakt ist auch das Putin lange Jahre die Füße stillgehalten hat obwohl ihm immer wieder vom Westen auf die Zehen getreten worden ist , das wird immer gerne verschwiegen !

Ich konnte nicht sehen das Europa und USA wirklich versucht haben Russland und Ukraine  zu einer Einigung zu bringen !



Das ist typische Deutsche Zwangsmedien Verdummung 


Und ganz klar ist die Wahrheit und die Fakten zu nennen natürlich Popolismuss in den Augen derer die das zu Verantworten haben


----------



## Flowbock (4. September 2022)

plusminus schrieb:


> Rechtschreibfehler  kannst du behalten .
> 
> Danke für deinen Beitrag
> 
> ...


Hui, wieder eine Menge Arbeit, die du mir da mitgebracht hast.
Vorab: Popolismus ist ein schönes Wort, passt zu deinem Beitrag.
Seine eigenen Aussagen mit "Fakt ist...!" zu betonen, zeugt übrigens eher vom Gegenteil.

Nun aber:

Ich bin genau woran schuld? Wodurch denn?

Sanktionen schwächen immer beide Seiten, wenn man sich die Folgen ansieht, ist Russland jedoch deutlich stärker betroffen. 

Gas über Nordstream 1 oder 2 ist natürlich genau dasselbe Zeug, wo habe ich etwas anderes gesagt?
Nordstream 1 ist seit geraumer Zeit zu 20 % ausgelastet (momentan zu 0 %, da ein vermeintliches Leck vorliegt, Siemens sieht das anders). Es macht einfach keinen Sinn nach Putins Pfeife zu tanzen und ihm durch die Öffnung von Nordstream 2 einen außenpolitischen "Erfolg" zu schenken.

Atomstrom ist zur Zeit genauso teuer, wie der aus Gaskraftwerken produzierte, siehe meinen letzten Beitrag.
Davon ab ist Atomstrom z.B. in Frankreich hochsubventioniert und wäre es auch in Deutschland, wenn wir weiterhin darauf setzen würden. Er ist eben nicht billig, die Folgekosten (Lagerung der radioaktiven Abfälle etc.) noch nicht einmal eingerechnet.

Deutschland wird immer weniger abhängig sein von fossilen Rohstoffen und wäre schon viel weiter, wenn die Regierung der vergangenen 16 Jahre die Energiewende vorangetrieben hätte. 

Wo genau wurde Putin denn vom "Westen" auf die Füße getreten? Bei der Annektion der Krim? Bei seiner Unterstützung von Assad? In Transnistrien?

Wie zum Teufel hätte man einen Autokraten wie Putin denn entgegenkommen können, geschweige denn sollen?

Deine Aussagen driften immer mehr in Richtung russischer Propaganda. Fehlt nur noch dein Hinweis ich solle mich wieder schlafen legen, schuld bin ich ja schon.


----------



## Mahoy (4. September 2022)

plusminus schrieb:


> Aber nicht mit Sanktionen die Deutschland massiv  schwächen und Putin eher stärken wie es aktuell der Fall ist !!


Inwiefern wird Putin denn gestärkt? Die russische Wirtschaft ist im freien Fall, das Land lebt von den letzten Einnahmen für überteuertes Gas, während unsere Wirtschaft zwar auch ein wenig eingebrochen ist, sich aber immer zulegt.

Aber gut, versuchen wir es anders herum: Welche Sanktionen schweben dir vor, die Russland schwächen, uns jedoch gänzlich unbeeinflusst lassen?



plusminus schrieb:


> Und  deiner Meinung nach ist es ein ein Unterschied ob das Gas über Nordstream 1 oder 2 nach Deutschland kommt ?


Das ist die falsche Frage.

Da es komplett wumpe ist, durch welche Pipeline _kein_ Gas kommt, wenn Putin das nicht will, dann kommt das Gas, welches er zu uns durchlässt, weil er die Erlöse braucht, zumindest zu unseren Bedingungen und durch die von uns präferierte Leitung.

Ein Kräftemessen gewinnt man nicht, indem man nachgibt.



plusminus schrieb:


> Ist der  fast CO2 freie Atomstrom aus den sichersten Atomkraftwerken teurer als der jetzt produzierte !?


Vorweg, Kernenergie ist nicht "fast CO2-frei". Die CO2-Äquivalente liegen zwischen 3,7 bis 110 g/kWh, der Median⁠ bei 12 g CO2e/kWh. Besser als Kohle und Gas, aber das war's dann auch schon.

Ansonsten ist Kernenergie ziemlich teuer. Die Gestehungskosten liegen zwischen 14 bis 19 Cent/kWh.

Kohle kostet mit 21 Cent/kWh für Braunkohle und 19 Cent/kWh für Steinkohle in etwa genauso viel wie Kernenergie. Windkraft ist mit 8 Cent/kWh (onshore) bis 10 Cent/kWh (offshore) der klare Preissieger, Photovoltaik steht mit bis zu 12 Cent/kWh auch nicht übel da.

Was Kernkraft allerdings so richtig teuer macht, sind nicht allein die hohen Gestehungskosten, sondern die beträchtlichen Zukunftskosten, die noch gar nicht abschließend bezifferbar sind, jedoch ständig steigen.



plusminus schrieb:


> Fakt ist das die Energiewende eine Katastrophe ist genau wie die Rotgrüne Regierung !


Auf welchen harten Daten fußt diese Behauptung?
Gefühlte Fakten zählen nicht.



plusminus schrieb:


> Und Fakt ist auch das Putin lange Jahre die Füße stillgehalten hat obwohl ihm immer wieder vom Westen auf die Zehen getreten worden ist , das wird immer gerne verschwiegen !


Still gehalten hat doch wohl eher der Westen in dem Bestreben, Russland eben nicht zu provozieren.
Heute wissen wir, das klare und harte Kante sinnvoller gewesen wäre.



plusminus schrieb:


> Ich konnte nicht sehen das Europa und USA wirklich versucht haben Russland und Ukraine  zu einer Einigung zu bringen !


Das Angebot, dass sich Russland lediglich aus der Ukraine zurückziehen und nach Zahlung der Reparationen keine weiteren Sanktionen mehr tragen müsse, fand ich gar nicht so übel.

Putin gefiel das aber nicht, der glaubt nämlich immer noch, er käme wenigstens mit einem schönen Teil des Landraubs durch.


----------



## plusminus (6. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Inwiefern wird Putin denn gestärkt? Die russische Wirtschaft ist im freien Fall, das Land lebt von den letzten Einnahmen für überteuertes Gas, während unsere Wirtschaft zwar auch ein wenig eingebrochen ist, sich aber immer zulegt.
> 
> Aber gut, versuchen wir es anders herum: Welche Sanktionen schweben dir vor, die Russland schwächen, uns jedoch gänzlich unbeeinflusst lassen?
> 
> ...





Russland ( Putin ) verdient mit Öl und Gas dank der schwachsinigen Sanktionen der Rot-Grünen Regierung mehr den je (  gestiegener Preis ) !

Deine Zahlen über Kernenergie  entsprechen leider nicht der Realität !

Die Sanktionen werden Putin nicht aufhalten ! ( wer das glaubt glaubt auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann ! )

Und schön zu sehen das die heutige Generation in Geschichte offensichtlich durchgefallen ist !

Schlag mal das Thema Warschauer Pakt  und  Nato-Osterweiterung auf !

Seit dieser Zeit ist viel passiert unter anderem auch das mit dem Regierungswechsel in der Ukraine und als folge das mit der  Krim !

Wo war da unsere Regierung und hat versucht zu Verhandeln oder zu vermitteln ?!

Dank Leuten auch wie dir , und mit deinen Ansichten haben wir das wohl beste Deutschland das es je gab


----------



## Mahoy (6. September 2022)

plusminus schrieb:


> Russland ( Putin ) verdient mit Öl und Gas dank der schwachsinigen Sanktionen der Rot-Grünen Regierung mehr den je (  gestiegener Preis ) !


Und verliert dafür in sämtliche anderen Wirtschaftsbereichen. Und das äußert sich darin, dass die russische Wirtschaft unterm Strich schrumpft und unsere Wirtschaft unterm Strich trotz höher Kosten und reduzierter Lieferungen wächst.

Cherrypicking ist selten geeignet, um die Gesamtlage zu erfassen. Inbesondere dann nicht, wenn die gepflückte Kirsche faulig ist: diejenigen, die derzeit noch hohe Preise für russisches Öl und Gas zahlen (inklusive Deutschland), arbeiten daran, sich zunehmend davon unabhängig zu machen. Und damit versiegt auch noch die einzige Einnahmequelle der maroden russischen Wirtschaft.



plusminus schrieb:


> Deine Zahlen über Kernenergie  entsprechen leider nicht der Realität !


Wenn du andere hast, immer her damit.



plusminus schrieb:


> Die Sanktionen werden Putin nicht aufhalten !


Weil ...?



plusminus schrieb:


> Und schön zu sehen das die heutige Generation in Geschichte offensichtlich durchgefallen ist !


Die "heutige Generation", das ist amüsant.
Ich halte jede Wette, dass ich als Kind der 60er mindestens dein Vater, wenn nicht sogar dein Opa sein könnte.



plusminus schrieb:


> Schlag mal das Thema Warschauer Pakt  und  Nato-Osterweiterung auf !
> Seit dieser Zeit ist viel passiert unter anderem auch das mit dem Regierungswechsel in der Ukraine und als folge das mit der  Krim !
> Wo war da unsere Regierung und hat versucht zu Verhandeln oder zu vermitteln ?!


Das ist Wischiwaschi.

An genau welchem Punkt hätte welche Bundesregierung in welcher Interessenlage und in welcher Weise vermittelnd eingreifen müssen?

Jahreszahlen, Personen, Vorgänge. So funktioniert das.



plusminus schrieb:


> Dank Leuten auch wie dir , und mit deinen Ansichten haben wir das wohl beste Deutschland das es je gab


Du darfst übrigens gerne auf die von mir vorgebrachten Daten und Zahlen eingehen, statt mit Allgemeinplätzen zu antworten.


----------



## chill_eule (6. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Du darfst übrigens gerne auf die von mir vorgebrachten Daten und Zahlen eingehen, statt mit Allgemeinplätzen zu antworten.


Aber bitte nicht mehr hier, denn das ist alles OT inzwischen


----------



## plusminus (6. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und verliert dafür in sämtliche anderen Wirtschaftsbereichen. Und das äußert sich darin, dass die russische Wirtschaft unterm Strich schrumpft und unsere Wirtschaft unterm Strich trotz höher Kosten und reduzierter Lieferungen wächst.
> 
> Cherrypicking ist selten geeignet, um die Gesamtlage zu erfassen. Inbesondere dann nicht, wenn die gepflückte Kirsche faulig ist: diejenigen, die derzeit noch hohe Preise für russisches Öl und Gas zahlen (inklusive Deutschland), arbeiten daran, sich zunehmend davon unabhängig zu machen. Und damit versiegt auch noch die einzige Einnahmequelle der maroden russischen Wirtschaft.
> 
> ...



Soviel zu deinen ach so effektiven Sanktionen









						"Russland wird dieses Jahr Rekordeinnahmen haben"
					

Kommt Putins Regime durch die westlichen Sanktionen in Bedrängnis? Nein, sagt Experte Kluge, tatsächlich kann er 2022  Rekordeinnahmen aus dem Gas- und Ölgeschäft erwarten. Verhindern lässt sich das nur, wenn man Russland keine Energie mehr abkauft.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Der Mod hat vollkommen Recht alles OT !

Das war es  dann , auch wenn für dich die Geschichte derer du offensichtlich nicht mächtig  bist WischiWaschi ist obwohl du angeblich das Alter dafür hättest !

Traurig wenn man sieht  was fehlendes Wissen und verblendete Ideologie aus Deutschland gemacht haben .

 Es läuft ja schließlich super wie man sieht und es sind immer die anderen Schuld


----------



## Mahoy (6. September 2022)

plusminus schrieb:


> Soviel zu deinen ach so effektiven Sanktionen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aus dem von dir angeführten Interview:
"*Die Sanktionen werden die russische Wirtschaft bereits in die Krise führen.* Das Problem ist: Das Regime selbst steht trotzdem noch relativ gut da."

Gefolgt von der Empfehlung, den Öl- und Gasbezug aus Russland möglichst bald um noch einmal wenigstens 50% zu reduzieren, um die Sanktionen schneller wirken zu lassen - also genau das Gegenteil von dem, was du hier als Lösung für das deutsche Versorgungsproblem propagierst.

Und damit sind wir nicht nur wieder on-topic, sondern man kann dir auch zur glücklichen Auswahl deiner Quellen gratulieren.  

Ansonsten einfach mal hier einlesen:





						Bundesnetzagentur  -  Homepage - Gas-Szenarien von 07/22 bis 06/23 (Stand 03.08.2022)
					






					www.bundesnetzagentur.de
				



Insbesondere das Szenario mit komplett ausbleibenden Gaslieferungen sei dir ans Herz gelegt.


----------



## Tschetan (6. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Gefolgt von der Empfehlung, den Öl- und Gasbezug aus Russland möglichst bald um noch einmal wenigstens 50% zu reduzieren, um die Sanktionen schneller wirken zu lassen


Aus welchen Ländern und zu welchen Preisen, werden die dann zu ersetzenden Öl und Gasmengen kommen?


----------



## Kassalowski (6. September 2022)

@Mahoy der link geht leider nicht. die seite öffnet sich nach ein paarmal neu laden zwar, aber an das pdf komm ich nicht ran?

ich lese mir jetzt mir jetzt erstmal extremst erstaunt die antwort auf meine twitterfrage zur gas- strompreis-entkopplung vom BMWK himself durch.


----------



## Mahoy (6. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> @Mahoy der link geht leider nicht. die seite öffnet sich nach ein paarmal neu laden zwar, aber an das pdf komm ich nicht ran?


Bei mir klappt's wunderbar.

Da es eine öffentliche Publikation ist, nehme ich an, es ist in Ordnung, diese hier anzuhängen.


----------



## Kassalowski (6. September 2022)

danke!
(hab es mittlerweile aber auch selbst schon hinbekommen - VPN war schuld... ^^)


----------



## Mahoy (6. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Aus welchen Ländern und zu welchen Preisen, werden die dann zu ersetzenden Öl und Gasmengen kommen?


Aus den Ländern, aus denen wir auch schon bisher Erdöl und Erdgas bezogen haben plus diejenigen, die erfolgreich als neue Lieferanten angesprochen wurden oder sich sogar selbst als solche ins Gespräch gebracht haben.
Das alles vertraglich und logistisch in Sack und Tüten zu bringen dauert ein wenig, aber wenn es durch ist, kann Russland uns mal Z-weise. 
Ach so, und es kostet so viel, wie es uns wert ist.

Ich warte übrigens immer noch auf deine Zahlen bezüglich der CO2-Äquivalente und der Gestehungskosten von Kernkraft, mit denen du meine Angaben als falsch widerlegen wolltest. Kommt da noch was?


----------



## Kassalowski (6. September 2022)

... wie auch anderenorts eher nicht.

ich helf ihm mal auf die sprünge. was die gestehungskosten angeht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



quelle >hier<


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Aus den Ländern, aus denen wir auch schon bisher Erdöl und Erdgas bezogen haben plus diejenigen, die erfolgreich als neue Lieferanten angesprochen wurden oder sich sogar selbst als solche ins Gespräch gebracht haben.


Die Umsetzung davon dauert aber ein wenig, das ist nicht in 3 Tagen umgestellt. Und genau das wird dann zum Problem.


----------



## Kassalowski (6. September 2022)

im gegenteil, das geht verdammt flott.



> In Deutschland sollen an den Standorten Wilhelmshaven, Brunsbüttel, Stade und Lubmin insgesamt vier Flüssigerdgas-Terminals entstehen. Am 4. Juli 2022 war der Baustart für Deutschlands ersten LNG-Terminal in Wilhelmshaven.
> [...]
> Die Inbetriebnahme der Anbindungsleitung ist ebenfalls im Winter 2022/2023 terminiert. Die Anbindung weiterer Terminal-Standorte in Wilhelmshaven an diese Leitung ist bis Ende 2023 möglich.



Nachzulesen >hier<

Klar, LNG ist nicht das tollste - aber beileibe besser als Atomstrom oder Putins blutgetränktes Gas!


----------



## Mahoy (6. September 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Umsetzung davon dauert aber ein wenig, das ist nicht in 3 Tagen umgestellt. Und genau das wird dann zum Problem.





Mahoy schrieb:


> Aus den Ländern, aus denen wir auch schon bisher Erdöl und Erdgas bezogen haben plus diejenigen, die erfolgreich als neue Lieferanten angesprochen wurden oder sich sogar selbst als solche ins Gespräch gebracht haben.
> *Das alles vertraglich und logistisch in Sack und Tüten zu bringen dauert ein wenig*, aber wenn es durch ist, kann Russland uns mal Z-weise.


Wenn ich jemals einen Papagei brauche sollte, bist du sofort eingestellt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> Klar, LNG ist nicht das tollste - aber beileibe besser als Atomstrom oder Putins blutgetränktes Gas!


Viel Spaß beim Tränken von Gas in Blut, das wirst du dem Methan nicht anmerken.


----------



## Kassalowski (6. September 2022)

°gäääääähn


----------



## Flowbock (6. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die "heutige Generation", das ist amüsant.
> Ich halte jede Wette, dass ich als Kind der 60er mindestens dein Vater, wenn nicht sogar dein Opa sein könnte.


Musste auch schon lachen, als der feine Herr +- das schrieb. Allerdings übertriffst du mich anscheinend noch um einige Jährchen. Naja, vermutlich sind wir dann nicht die FFF-Hüpfer, sondern die Althippies für ihn. Oder so.


----------

